# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat > [How To] Cry about your bans here v3.0

## DvASystems

As Kurios once said.
_CRY about your bans here
Nowhere else on Overwatch forum_

Previous threads
CRY about your bans here
Cry about your bans here 2: Electric Bogaloo

*Ban ticker:*
*Last ban - 28 June*

*Where are these bans coming from?*
All over the world. You can track it yourself but we do it for you.

*When there's a banwave, do all cheats get hit?*
No. But depending on the way the software works there might be similarities in hooks, patterns and inputs which can cause bans globally.
This happens a lot in CSGO and Arma games especially.

*If a cheat gets banned, can I use it again later?*
Yes. As long as the developer updates it. If you have the source code you can update it yourself.

*How many bans have there been total?*
We have counted 15 waves since December. However we did not count the chinese/korean ones earlier or those that happened in Dec/Jan along with the infamous 22K Korean banwave.
There have been several 10k-20k account suspension waves so it's a lot of accounts gone.

*What happens if I get banned?*
Your account gets suspended. Some have successfully gotten them unbanned but it's a minimal chance.

*Is ban discussion allowed?*
Yes, you can discuss ban related stuff here if you want.

*All ban reports of any kinds belong here. If you posted somewhere else, it will be moved here.*
In some cases ban reports will be deleted due to being fake.

If you have any issues or questions send me a PM.

Ban ticker history:
16 June 2017 - Banwave
10 June 2017 - Banwave
2 June 2017 - Banwave
29 May 2017 - Banwave
18 May 2017 - Banwave
8 May 2017 - Banwave
25 April 2017 - Banwave
19 April 2017 - Banwave
12 April 2017 - Banwave
9 April 2017 - Banwave
7 April 2017 - Banwave
5 April 2017 - Bigger banwave
4 April 2017 - Delayed banwave
30 March 2017 - Another banwave in the same day to catch more cheats.
30 March 2017 - Huge banwave across the Globe, with the Orisa update.
22 March 2017 - Small banwave for Koreans

----------


## trev513

That said, Its a really nice bot, I like it a lot and has some of the best support for ANY hack i've ever used on ownedcore or any of the major aim sites. 

-Just got banned with CF BOT on my main account that I never rage on and haven't been called out on at least not in chat. 
-I actually barely ever used the hack with this account. No other hacks used. 
-Blizz account is a decade old. No other banned games. 
-Never played comp on this account, only dicked around in qp and arcade with mild, non-rage settings(3.6speed/1.5 pull). 
-I've been aimbotting for 15 years across many games and am very good at non-rage aimbot play.

----------


## KampfMuffin

* grabs popcorn *

----------


## kwhalek

> -*Just got banned on my main account that I never rage on* and haven't been called out on. 
> -I actually barely ever used the hack with this account. No other hacks used. 
> -Blizz account is a decade old. No other banned games. 
> -Never played comp on this account, only dicked around in qp and arcade with mild, non-rage settings(3.6speed/1.5 pull). 
> -I've been aimbotting for 15 years across many games and am very good at non-rage aimbot play.


You did something else to get banned. I have been playing with super hacky settings in comp for a long ass time still no bans

----------


## DvASystems

There was a huge banwave today, at this point I am not sure what damage it had but it seems to be global and some people ended up banned.
I'll be moving some posts here to cutdown any arguing.

----------


## DvASystems

> Then why is the seller allowed to falsely advertise no bans when at least 3 people have come forward about bans? I am all for following the rules but it should go both ways.


Submit a scam report for falsely advertising along with purchase proof and ofc ban statement to back up your claim that this has happened before this banwave. We have dealt with such cases in WoW section.
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/news.../scam-reports/

It's up to the thread seller to show honesty however if you are misled by a false advertisement, you have to report it.
Same goes if your booster gets you banned for cheat usage if it's not advertised as being used.

----------


## ninomax0x

Got banned today, my account made it to lvl 7x.

----------


## SANTA1690

Banned today. Played 2days , 4hours each day.

----------


## y1324901147

Permanent account login？？？or？？

----------


## Raleiigh

tried the Jewish Ahk and overjoint for a few times as AHK and used both as exe as well, not banned today, hopefully not

----------


## DvASystems

> We are not crying about a ban. We are wondering why the seller can break the rules and falsely advertise 0 bans when there are at least 10 SK Bot users reporting bans.


Please read my post above. SK Bot want's a lot of details from you to prove that you got banned 30 days ago.
The easiest way is to file report in the scam section (as you can't submit your trade inquiry anywhere else) and if you can prove it, I'll obviously edit the thread and remove the 0 bans listings.
HOWEVER I cannot infract/punish him as we already have a sticky informing people there are risks with cheating.

Or he can just remove the 0 bans advertisement himself. Since you say 10 people have been banned, correct?

----------


## DvASystems

> I would be interested to buy. Has anyone been using this for a decent period of time (> 2-3 months) without a ban?
> Also, was this software ever impacted by the most recent banwaves?


Damn, you posted right before the bans lol

----------


## kappa12341234

Wait just checked the status detected ?...

----------


## DvASystems

> Wait just checked the status detected ?...


One version got detected, we offer several. There's also new updates being released.

----------


## trigger720

has anyone been banned using this yet? sorry if this is against the rules, i'm just curious and not sure where i need to look to find out.

----------


## Xaim

fixed my post, pm'd.

----------


## trigger720

oh okay sorry, wasn't sure. thank you for getting back to me!

----------


## rotasyon41

how easy to get banned ? i used an aimbot for like 3 hours and deleted immediately because i regret so SO MUCH. i dont want to lose my account.. (i think it was an ahk aimbot)

----------


## DvASystems

> how easy to get banned ? i used an aimbot for like 3 hours and deleted immediately because i regret so SO MUCH. i dont want to lose my account.. (i think it was an ahk aimbot)


People have gotten banned for just using an aimbot for 5 mins in the training area.

----------


## everknown

> People have gotten banned for just using an aimbot for 5 mins in the training area.


Even against bots/training area you can get banned? :O Only for AHK right? Not those premium bots i assume? Because i'm planning to buy one but i need to test the settings first before playing in public.

----------


## EvidenceAA

> Even against bots/training area you can get banned? :O Only for AHK right? Not those premium bots i assume? Because i'm planning to buy one but i need to test the settings first before playing in public.


Blizz doesn't differ between trying a cheat out in the testing range or cheating in QP/Ranked or else. If they notice you're cheating, you'll get banned. Simple as that  :Wink: 

Always remember, all cheats can get banned. Premium bots might have more and better security, but nontheless they can get detected. It's just a matter of time.

----------


## DvASystems

> Even against bots/training area you can get banned? :O Only for AHK right? Not those premium bots i assume? Because i'm planning to buy one but i need to test the settings first before playing in public.


Last banwave had almost all cheats detected. You better listen to what EvidenceAA said.

----------


## AstroKitty

> Last banwave had almost all cheats detected. You better listen to what EvidenceAA said.


so if a use a aimbot is it a guranteed ban ? is there a way to bypass it ??

----------


## SK Bot

> so if a use a aimbot is it a guranteed ban ? is there a way to bypass it ??


Using any aimbot has risks, but you can bypass a large portion of that risk by using a premium bot with a good track record.

----------


## EvidenceAA

> so if a use a aimbot is it a guranteed ban ? is there a way to bypass it ??


Not necessarily, but most likely. Like I said, it's just a matter of time.

A way to "bypass" is too keep a hack private, hoping the AC team is not getting aware of it.

Otherwise you'll need to choose a provider who you're gonna trust in and which has a small detection rate

----------


## SIRwrokla

> Using any aimbot has risks, but you can bypass a large portion of that risk by using a premium bot with a good track record.


but u got ban now... not good to me when i buy

----------


## dashie

If I were you guys I would not buy this cheat just got ban in 1 mins using it , this is ass on my 400 levels account with diamond ranks on, now i am fuuucking piss 1a6cb3dcd2e575563abfe7e8ad004bc3.jpg

----------


## jackrussell

jackrussell has reported a post.

Reason:


> *** Scam


Post: [Guide] Hot seller. Icq: 3337999. Sell *** cc fullz bank login transfer wu bug account
Forum: Art & Graphic Design
Assigned Moderators: N/A

Posted by: goot1930
Original Content: 


> sell cc fresh, who buy cc contact me now

----------


## Sameths

i am banned too XD was using AHK Bot

----------


## andbazan

I was banned using this aimbot, careful

----------


## Timecode

> I was banned using this aimbot, careful


also me  :Frown:

----------


## EvidenceAA

> but u got ban now... not good to me when i buy


EDIT: Nvm, I just came online and saw that there has been a new banwave

In general: If you are scared to risk a ban, or can't afford it to lose an account, I'd recommend to simply not cheat. If you anyhow should decide to cheat, I'd recommend to buy a smurf/throwaway-acc for it.

----------


## Khazit

account was banned earlier today, only ever used xaim.

----------


## alkirbi

also me got banned

----------


## dionatar

I was banned.

----------


## rotasyon41

i think i survived the 4 April banwave 

if i survived one banwave can i contiune playing on that account WITHOUT an aimbot ? (i am still scared to lose my account)

----------


## Maxtor94

Banned too , used only this bot, always with legit settings.

----------


## Doffen90

> Banned too , used only this bot, always with legit settings.


Yeah, my smurf got banned as well, only used this hack and legit settings  :Smile:

----------


## KampfMuffin

> I was banned.





> If I were you guys I would not buy this cheat just got ban in 1 mins using it , this is ass on my 400 levels account with diamond ranks on, now i am fuuucking piss Attachment 51765


*grabs popcorn*
good luck SK, m8

----------


## dashblitz

*BIG WARNING GUYS

SK BOT HAS BEEN DETECTED 

DO NOT USE UNLESS YOU WANT TO LOSE YOUR ACCOUNTS*


*
Even SK bot's mods don't care anymore, they're just denying it and making fun of their users. The kingpin himself doesn't want to acknowledge that his userbase got hit HARD by the banwave.*

----------


## andbazan

My account has been banned, will I get another one? I bought the private aimbot xaim not to be banned

----------


## rotasyon41

if i survived one ban wave is that means i can survive all of them WITHOUT using aimbot ?

----------


## Youu185

Doing research and Banwave is coming. Most recent ones are coming from XAIM, ppl saying they dont adjust settings (Keeping it "Humanized") yet still getting banned. Couple of tips, whenever you feel like youre being watched by an enemy (Such as calling you out, or saying youre suspicious) Pause the hack and play for real for the rest of the game to stay safe. Dont escalate the situation by adding on with smurky comments like, "Oh why thank you, ive been practicing a lot/ or im smurfing, it will only make you more suspicious...

I wasnt banned yet but dont play dumb and obvious, DO NOT RAGE, hack safely guys :]

----------


## Youu185

Anything that got you banned in specific? Adjusting settings on Xaim, or suspicous reports from other players..???

----------


## SK Bot

*UPDATE 4/5/2017*
We would like to address the controversy regarding the recent ban waves -

After we received word of our FIRST ban, we immediately changed our description from 0 bans(which was previously true for 4 months, the longest of ANY overwatch aimbot) to "High Security" the latter claim still stands. Although SOME(less than 20%) of our user base was affected to our knowledge. We base our statistics from public reports of bans, or reports of bans told to staff. If the user stays quiet about their ban, we can not account for it. We would like to apologize to our users who were affected, but a ban is ALWAYS a risk when cheating, even if high standards are set for the security of the product. 

We were however the first bot to update and completely re-work our security in version 4.5, only 2 days after the first bans. Every user was sent a new copy promptly and nobody has been banned solely using 4.5 . We still remain undetected on our NEWEST version.

In response to all of the people going around PMing users saying our bot is "AHK" we've gone through this before, must we again? As for people claiming that "80%" of our userbase was hit, again, completely false. 80% of our userbase would be much more prominent in reactions. 

We have always maintained a transperency about our product whilst maintaining security, and we will continue that transparency as we move forward past these ban waves that affected EVERY BOT. We appreciate your time, and hope that you will all continue to stick with us as we work on continuing the improvement of this bot, and work on new ones.

----------


## dashblitz

> *UPDATE 4/5/2017*
> We would like to address the controversy regarding the recent ban waves -
> 
> After we received word of our FIRST ban, we immediately changed our description from 0 bans(which was previously true for 4 months, the longest of ANY overwatch aimbot) to "High Security" the latter claim still stands. Although SOME(less than 20%) of our user base was affected to our knowledge. We base our statistics from public reports of bans, or reports of bans told to staff. If the user stays quiet about their ban, we can not account for it. We would like to apologize to our users who were affected, but a ban is ALWAYS a risk when cheating, even if high standards are set for the security of the product. 
> 
> We were however the first bot to update and completely re-work our security in version 4.5, only 2 days after the first bans. Every user was sent a new copy promptly and nobody has been banned solely using 4.5 . We still remain undetected on our NEWEST version.
> 
> In response to all of the people going around PMing users saying our bot is "AHK" we've gone through this before, must we again? As for people claiming that "80%" of our userbase was hit, again, completely false. 80% of our userbase would be much more prominent in reactions. 
> 
> We have always maintained a transperency about our product whilst maintaining security, and we will continue that transparency as we move forward past these ban waves that affected EVERY BOT. We appreciate your time, and hope that you will all continue to stick with us as we work on continuing the improvement of this bot, and work on new ones.


but your discord says everyone was on 4.5 getting banned

why you lying?

----------


## akeon1

> but your discord says everyone was on 4.5 getting banned
> 
> why you lying?


Maybe they were detected and flagged from previous version?

----------


## SK Bot

> but your discord says everyone was on 4.5 getting banned
> 
> why you lying?


As akeon1 said, they either used a bot that wasn't ours, or a previous version. 4.5 by itself + our protection will NOT be banned.

----------


## KampfMuffin

> As akeon1 said, they either used a bot that wasn't ours, or a previous version. 4.5 by itself + our protection will NOT be banned.


haha
then you don't know Blizzard.

----------


## EvidenceAA

> why you lying?


Me and other people I know haven't been banned and we were using 4.4 AND 4.5, so your ranting against SK is unneccessary.

In this wave less than 20% were hit, if the bot was detected, the whole community would be on fire. 




> but your discord says everyone was on 4.5 getting banned


 "Everyone" my ass.On discord you only see about 6 people telling others "I got banned"over and over again.

Also, adding to SK'S and akeon1's stement, Blizz might also ban people by IP and other things. I'm not saying they surely do, but they can.

----------


## bart1212

> Although SOME(less than 20%) of our user base was affected to our knowledge. We base our statistics from public reports of bans, or reports of bans told to staff. If the user stays quiet about their ban, we can not account for it.


Sounds familiar 

I'm pretty sure that they have to manually inspect the accounts the anti-cheat detects to filter out false positives, this is why not everyone gets banned at the same time. Every single banwave for color aimbots has been this way, even the overjoint/pixelclicker ones. Look at the old threads and you'll see some people get banned while others don't using the same cheats till eventually they're all banned.

----------


## theboss1

I am not going to even bother with you honestly. I know you are a liar from our conversations on paypal. Your discord is the proof though I'm sure you will get the mods cleaning that up.

You release a new bot the day after a number of users report bans saying the previous bot is now detected but the new one is not. Rinse/repeat.

Yes I am bitter I got scammed for 55usd for a clearly detected bot.

Edit in response to the 20 out of 300 comment - considering I idiled in your discord for maybe ~18hrs then taking into account the members who didn't log during this period or find out accounts were banned then also users who reported bans on multiple accounts. I would say significant detection.

----------


## KampfMuffin

> Sounds familiar 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that they have to manually inspect the accounts the anti-cheat detects to filter out false positives, this is why not everyone gets banned at the same time. Every single banwave for color aimbots has been this way, even the overjoint/pixelclicker ones. Look at the old threads and you'll see some people get banned while others don't using the same cheats till eventually they're all banned.


Sure, it could be that it's like the Overwatch system in cs:go, but they have some system that will auto detect things like rage aiming, debugger trying to attach (obviously), ...

----------


## bart1212

> Sure, it could be that it's like the Overwatch system in cs:go, but they have some system that will auto detect things like rage aiming, debugger trying to attach (obviously), ...


I'm talking about detecting color aimbots not memory or anything internal and I honestly doubt they have anything to detect rage aim otherwise the korean hackers wouldn't have been such a problem.

----------


## KampfMuffin

> I'm talking about detecting color aimbots not memory or anything internal and I honestly doubt they have anything to detect rage aim otherwise the korean hackers wouldn't have been such a problem.


Yeah, but I am still bot talking about the past, but about the present. Memory aimbots get detected shockingly fast
Well they will also have a artificial aim detection now, I think.

----------


## EvidenceAA

> I purchased software from this individual under the pretense that as claimed it was undetected as was clearly stated on his websites homepage (which has conveniently been changed). The seller claims this was changed before I purchased the item. This is a lie.
> 
> I couldn't get the bot working so I proceeded to seek support from his website I logged onto his discord to see that many members were reporting that his software was infact detected (which was counter to his websites claim) and that their blizzard accounts were being banned. This was approx. 2 days from this post.
> 
> Further he is still selling this defected software to more members under the banner of 'high security' and lies claiming it is undetected (which it clearly is not as over 20+ members reported that it was infact detected and these members had received bans over a 48h period on his discord) while continuing to take money from people. What happens - a band wave takes place then he releases a new bot that or next day and claims 'the latest version is undetected' Complete bs. You clearly don't get banned straight away it happens in delayed waves.
> 
> I have no doubt at some point this was undetected but it most certainly is now. Don't believe me? Idle in their discord you will see users reporting bans in #general. You have been warned.
> 
> edit to clarify 2 points. My account has not been banned as I never used the bot (thank f***) and 2 in response to people saying its because of reports. Yes obviously reports will get you banned however as stated by members in his own discord some accounts were banned that had only used SKbot and only in the training range. To which he claims that those members were using other cheats.


Easy to scream "Detected!" from somebody who hasn't even used the hack at all. That tells me all I need to know about you.

Tbh there's only one question I want to ask you: How can you say you "got scammed for a clearly detected bot" when you haven't used it at all? That's like screaming "I got wiretapped by the NSA" because you heard about some people on the news.

Personally I (and some other guys I know) have used 4.4 and 4.5 and have yet to be banned. (I also wrote that in the other chat). Always used legit setting, which still have the potential of desintegrating enemies with ease. OFc it also depends on your team in the end, though. 

Due to the nature of different builds being coded for each member, I hardly believe it's a real detection. Also, from what I've heard, other providers were also only partially affected (only few people got banned).

Still, some people need to learn that - regardless of the protection SK provides - in the end it lies in the user's hands what he's doing with it and how safe the account will be. I heard several people claiming they got banned, but admitted they used Huminization on 1, with which the bot is basically a ragehack.

Ofc I understand getting banned sucks and there will be a detection someday, but seriously, if you can't take the risk of losing an account, simply don't cheat, it's not that hard. And to add, this is not some freaking punkbuster-games you're cheating on, this is Blizzard.

TL :Big Grin: R, I'm not banned and still very satisfied with his product and I will continue using SK-Bot. There are not many coders and staffs out there who care for their customer like they do.

----------


## theboss1

[QUOTE=EvidenceAA;3716322]Easy to scream "Detected!" from somebody who hasn't even used the hack at all. That tells me all I need to know about you.
QUOTE]

Pretty easy tbh. I woke up 15mins ago logged onto computer went to his discord #general - The current conversation is a member asking how to get cheap ow account because he was just banned. What does that say about you?

Its live and learn I got done for $55 and when I realized it was clearly detected and asked for a refund on what was false advertising he changed the home page on his website and called me a liar. Yeah a really great guy.

My last post so plz enjoy your 'undetected' bot

----------


## rotasyon41

used ahk aimbot for 3 hours on April 1 and i didnt get banned on April 4 banwave is my account safe to play without aimbot now ?

----------


## y1324901147

Which in the end reflects the SK software or xaim software?

----------


## EvidenceAA

> Pretty easy tbh. I woke up 15mins ago logged onto computer went to his discord #general - The current conversation is a member asking how to get cheap ow account because he was just banned. What does that say about you?
> 
> Its live and learn I got done for $55 and when I realized it was clearly detected and asked for a refund on what was false advertising he changed the home page on his website and called me a liar. Yeah a really great guy.
> 
> My last post so plz enjoy your 'undetected' bot


Of course a bot is clearly detected when somebody tells me he just got banned and needs a new key. /irony

I'm a longtime-member on a big cheat-forum (you can probably derive which one it is from my name) If you only knew how they handle people who start firedrills without having any proof.




> Its live and learn I got done for $55 and when I realized it was clearly detected and asked for a refund on what was false advertising he changed the home page on his website and called me a liar. Yeah a really great guy.


SK has transparently updated his thread about every ban-wave so far, but you seem to ignore that fact completely.





> Pretty easy tbh. I woke up 15mins ago logged onto computer went to his discord #general


Ah yes. Welcome to the channel #general, where people even report detections without ever having purchased the bot.

Pro-Tip: Have a look at the private section.




> My last post so plz enjoy your 'undetected' bot


Farewell, you will not be missed.

Btw. I'm still not banned  :Smile:

----------


## Xaim

These banwaves are just too small to be a real detection. If it was a true detection you would see these numbers be over much over 50% or maybe even over 70%. It is either player reports, or Blizz detection method is too expensive.

----------


## SK Bot

> These banwaves are just too small to be a real detection. If it was a true detection you would see these numbers be over much over 50% or maybe even over 70%. It is either player reports, or Blizz detection method is too expensive.


Completely agree. 50-70% of user bases would be banned, and it would be more focused on 1 cheat, not multiple.

----------


## monsterswagguy

Ban wave is coming. I would be careful if I was you. 

Two of my brand new accounts got banned within 4 days using his Pro Version. Probably not worth the risk anymore.

----------


## RhaegarTarg

> EDIT: Nvm, I just came online and saw that there has been a new banwave
> 
> In general: If you are scared to risk a ban, or can't afford it to lose an account, I'd recommend to simply not cheat. If you anyhow should decide to cheat, I'd recommend to buy a smurf/throwaway-acc for it.


Isnt the ban like permanently? Like you have to buy a whole new pc, because when you try a new account it also gets banned within a day without cheating?

----------


## dashie

I have been banned Skbot is detected and all they do is making fun of they users when they ban I am reporting this to get my $55 back

----------


## syscall78

> I have been banned Skbot is detected and all they do is making fun of they users when they ban I am reporting this to get my $55 back


Is your fault , No error from skbot, i have no ban and i use sk everytime

----------


## theboss1

My issue with SKbot has been resolved

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

Best of luck

----------


## EvidenceAA

> Isnt the ban like permanently? Like you have to buy a whole new pc, because when you try a new account it also gets banned within a day without cheating?


If you mean HWID-bans, no. At least not as of now. Since the start of Overwatch I have been banned 2 times, one time because of the banwave which affected stinkyjoint's public AHK and one time due to some gibberish chinese memory-bot.

My other 3 accounts (1 legit and 2 cheating with SK) are still good since the beginning. The only thing I did was changing IP-Adresses after the bans.

----------


## DvASystems

> If you mean HWID-bans, no. At least not as of now. Since the start of Overwatch I have been banned 2 times, one time because of the banwave which affected stinkyjoint's public AHK and one time due to some gibberish chinese memory-bot.
> 
> My other 3 accounts (1 legit and 2 cheating with SK) are still good since the beginning. The only thing I did was changing IP-Adresses after the bans.


Not really true though, Blizzard already tracks people's HWIDs and has banned in some cases wrong accs (their non-cheat/main/smurf) or even multi accs after banwaves.
They have several methods to do so. It however depends if you are "marked" by them, same how BattlEye will target cheating groups and HWID ban them instead of giving normal bans.

----------


## EvidenceAA

> Not really true though, Blizzard already tracks people's HWIDs and has banned in some cases wrong accs (their non-cheat/main/smurf) or even multi accs after banwaves.
> They have several methods to do so. It however depends if you are "marked" by them, same how BattlEye will target cheating groups and HWID ban them instead of giving normal bans.


No doubt they are able to, what I meant was that I haven't been HWID banned at all until now and I haven't heard of anybody who has been.

I highly doubt that Blizz will do half-illegal stuff tho, like BE (aka The Rootkit Company) or EAC (e.g. in Rust)

----------


## deadlyhandsomeman

Detected as of today, banned for it after one game of PVE in the new event. FYI.

----------


## dashie

Just run the cheat today and boom banned third account ban so amazing not detected at all 3e6aafc47b323e9c7cc01009629ca402.jpg

----------


## drpepper99

Seems detected - this is the only hack ever used.

***NOTICE OF ACCOUNT CLOSURE***

Greetings,

Account Action: Account Closure - Overwatch Account
Offense: Unauthorized Cheat Programs ("hacks")

----------


## theboss1

I cannot stop lolling

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

----------


## SK Bot

> I cannot stop lolling
> 
> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


Wait to see if others are banned using other cheats, may very well be report based again.

----------


## foxlover409

***NOTICE OF ACCOUNT CLOSURE***

Greetings,

Account: -
Account Action: Account Closure - Overwatch Account
Offense: Unauthorized Cheat Programs ("hacks")

Recent activity on this account shows the use of an unauthorized cheat program, also known as a "hack", which harms the intended player experience.

The account holder is responsible for all activity on the account. We issue suspensions and closures to protect our players and our service in accordance with our Battle.net EULA: Blizzard Entertainment:Battle.net® end user License Agreement.

We don't take this decision lightly. Our team issued this closure after a careful review of relevant evidence. Our support staff will not overturn these closures and may not respond to appeals. For more information, see our article: Appealing Silences, Suspensions, and Closures - Blizzard Support

Thank you for your time and understanding in this matter.

Regards,

Customer Service

----------


## dashie

haaa it is not detected so guys getta out here DUqhtbs.jpg

----------


## IQ55

I was also just banned. Did everyone else that got banned use the hack after the patch update today?

----------


## ReportTheTrue

this cheat is totally detected

----------


## ReportTheTrue

my friends brought 2 accounts and banned both of them in 5 mins

----------


## SK Bot

Keep shitposting on the thread all you want, doesn't change facts. We are investigating the cause and will update on here, our website, and our discord when we know for sure.

----------


## Mooshy

Banned usin CF Bot. Used it lightly, and not very often.

----------


## ir0n

Ban wave for XAim today.

----------


## theboss1

> Keep shitposting on the thread all you want, doesn't change facts. We are investigating the cause and will update on here, our website, and our discord when we know for sure.


They are not really shit posting they are reporting the bans that you try to hide.

----------


## dashie

nice reply bro , SKBOT get mad when you reported the true they try to hide lol

----------


## genju2

did they start banning ahk scripts now? or were you using .exes?

----------


## deadlyhandsomeman

> Banned usin CF Bot. Used it lightly, and not very often.


Same. Didn't even actually use it today (only did PVE event) but it was still open.

----------


## bmd808

> Wait to see if others are banned using other cheats, may very well be report based again.



I am from another cheat and looking for something similar with other cheat like yours. Well, my account has been banned too. I never get to see the new patch yet.

----------


## IsThatMilo

My acc was banned today for using version 1.0, sent him an email regarding this and will see if he will upgrade me to version 2.0 for free considering I only got to use it for like a day and a half *and* having to spend $40 right now for another copy. Please get back to my email.

----------


## rotasyon41

> did they start banning ahk scripts now? or were you using .exes?


well i use an .exe script aimbot in 1 april but i am still not banned (oh and i just used for 3 hours and deleted it)

----------


## bart1212

> Sounds familiar Attachment 51815
> 
> I'm pretty sure that they have to manually inspect the accounts the anti-cheat detects to filter out false positives, this is why not everyone gets banned at the same time. Every single banwave for color aimbots has been this way, even the overjoint/pixelclicker ones. Look at the old threads and you'll see some people get banned while others don't using the same cheats till eventually they're all banned.


Hmm... really makes you think.




> These banwaves are just too small to be a real detection. If it was a true detection you would see these numbers be over much over 50% or maybe even over 70%. It is either player reports, or Blizz detection method is too expensive.


Blizzard loves you for thinking like this btw. I can't believe people even liked this post.Go head keep this mindset make blizzard life a lot easier don't try looking on how your getting banned just dismiss the bans because you're not getting all banned at the sametime... Blizzard probably wishes the WoW bot scene was this clueless.

----------


## Frantiktz

> Detected as of today, banned for it after one game of PVE in the new event. FYI.


Sorry to hear about your ban, we have received some bans today, however many users continue to use without being banned.

----------


## theboss1

O dear

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

----------


## KampfMuffin

> Not really true though, Blizzard already tracks people's HWIDs and has banned in some cases wrong accs (their non-cheat/main/smurf) or even multi accs after banwaves.
> They have several methods to do so. It however depends if you are "marked" by them, same how BattlEye will target cheating groups and HWID ban them instead of giving normal bans.


can relate... My main gor banned yesterday and Ididnt even cheat on it lol

----------


## EvidenceAA

All of my accounts are still good as of now, even after the latest banwave yesterday/today

----------


## EvidenceAA

> My last post so plz enjoy your 'undetected' bot


Didn't work out with your last post, huh?  :Big Grin: 




> They are not really shit posting they are reporting the bans that you try to hide.


"We are investigating the cause and will update on here, our website, and our discord when we know for sure."

Those who can read have an advantage, indeed.

And yes, it is shitposting since at least the user ReportTheTrue presumably hasn't even purchased the hack with claiming that "2 of his friends" bought the hack and got banned within 5 minutes.
This story is older than my grandma.

You are shitposting as well, since you claimed yourself earlier you've never used the hack and according to your other threads you also claimed that you have settled the dispute with SK himself.
So there's no reason for you to post in here, or could it be that you just want attention?  :Smile:  

Btw, just to let you know, I'm still not banned :*

----------


## genju2

> Not really true though, Blizzard already tracks people's HWIDs and has banned in some cases wrong accs (their non-cheat/main/smurf) or even multi accs after banwaves.
> They have several methods to do so. It however depends if you are "marked" by them, same how BattlEye will target cheating groups and HWID ban them instead of giving normal bans.


I didnt believe the hwid thing until today; beat this one: i was trying to find one of my accounts because I wanted to sell everything after like a month of hiatus, couldnt remember the email I used, ended up logging in into 2 or 3 banned accounts (along with the legit ones i was looking for).. 15 minutes later I log into my "main" (not main-main tho but the one i spend the most time with) and bang! Banned. 4 golden weapons s2 top 500 s3 gm to the toilet. And the worst part is that I didnt cheat in this account and never run .exes. The other accounts were banned a looong time ago, I used the korean aimbot framework whatever (real aimbot not ahk). 
I just gotta hold that, sometimes I left it open in the background but just enabled bunnyhop for lucio for easy wallride lol which doesnt trigger any dllcall so I dont think it was because of cheating. Now I want to get an account similar to the one I had but holy shit is expensive. Not salty or anything, im a ****ing idiot but they should really tell us "hey idiot dont login into banned accounts or youre dead". Kinda stupid.

EDIT: Yes, definitely because I logged into a lot of banned accounts in 10 mins. Iirc they stated that they look for certain .exes signatures; they cant do that with an .ahk file cuz muh privacy. They would need to actually open the file and see what does it contain. Even then I would reccommend renaming the dll calls and anything with the words aimbot, aim, trigerbot, recoil etc Justin case. Also I even removed the .dll extension and shit insite the .ahk and shit still works so. Maybe someone could tell us what that .dll inside that file does and why is it there?

EDIT: Or maybe, since im still hacked, someone else ran the hack for two seconds just to get me banned or logged into his pc using my bnet account I dont know. No one reports me, im playing like shit this season in fact cuz no more old tf2 stack to play with and i hate soloq. Also im bad!

----------


## theboss1

> Didn't work out with your last post, huh? 
> 
> 
> 
> "We are investigating the cause and will update on here, our website, and our discord when we know for sure."
> 
> Those who can read have an advantage, indeed.
> 
> And yes, it is shitposting since at least the user ReportTheTrue presumably hasn't even purchased the hack with claiming that "2 of his friends" bought the hack and got banned within 5 minutes.
> ...


Oc I am back for the lols plz

How do you know if a users has or has not purchased? Crystalball?

I'm just posting some screens (and lolling) of the many verified users reporting bans. Don't worry though because SK will release a new bot that is 'undetected' in a couple of hours and when the next ban wave happens in a month or so it will be rinse/repeat. Some people might even call that a scam.

----------


## EvidenceAA

> Oc I am back for the lols plz
> 
> How do you know if a users has or has not purchased? Crystalball?
> 
> I'm just posting some screens (and lolling) of the many verified users reporting bans. Don't worry though because SK will release a new bot that is 'undetected' in a couple of hours and when the next ban wave happens in a month or so it will be rinse/repeat. Some people might even call that a scam.


Good excuse  :Big Grin: 

No Crystal Ball, that's why I said "presumably". I'd recommend to google that word.

"I'm just posting some screens (and lolling) of the many verified users reporting bans" <- That's what I call admitting to shitposting  :Big Grin: 

Dude, you're not even affected, why so salty then  :Big Grin:

----------


## theboss1

What excuse?

Big call to presume things with no facts or evidence to support zzz

Its not shitposting. I am merely making sure members looking to purchase have the most up to date information on this product. Like a modern day saint.

----------


## EvidenceAA

> Big call to presume things with no facts or evidence to support zzz


Want to have a look at your earlier posts where you cried "100 % Detected" several times when in the end there hasn't even a detection been?  :Big Grin: 




> What excuse?
> Its not shitposting. I am merely making sure members looking to purchase have the most up to date information on this product. Like a modern day saint.


Enough attention for you today, now back to your trollcave, hush  :Smile:

----------


## theboss1

If you don't consider what's happening in discord today as proof of detection please do not have children.

I am not the one taking peoples money. Remember that.

----------


## EvidenceAA

> If you don't consider what's happening in discord today as proof of detection please do not have children.


Bro, do you even read? I said "EARLIER"  :Big Grin: 

Earlier = some days ago

Today = now




> I am not the one taking peoples money. Remember that.


Yeah, exactly, it's not you, so let that be SK's or the people's problem. You got yours already settled in the past

----------


## blr69

banned after almost 6 months. not sure if due to reports stacking up or the hack (modified stinkyjoints v9) getting detected. if it was the hack, any idea how it was detected?

----------


## rotasyon41

> banned after almost 6 months. not sure if due to reports stacking up or the hack (modified stinkyjoints v9) getting detected. if it was the hack, any idea how it was detected?


did you keep using the aimbot in that 6 months

----------


## blr69

> did you keep using the aimbot in that 6 months


I used it regularly the last 4 months. people suspected and reported mostly in the earlier 2 months, once the settings were refined nobody seemed to suspect. that is to say doubt there were many reports in the last 2 months.

----------


## Nicodil

I got banned, yesterday evening.. Very sad.

----------


## StormXXI

Sent you an email for the upgrade. Also got banned yesterday lmao

----------


## kazurengan

any help to get unbanned please? (i used bots on a different IP)

----------


## HelloThere731928

mod with the name Enjoy The Bans <3, top lels

You should fire that mod, totally cancer shit

----------


## killorbekilled

> banned after almost 6 months. not sure if due to reports stacking up or the hack (modified stinkyjoints v9) getting detected. if it was the hack, any idea how it was detected?


Possibly reports, Im not 100% sure how Overwatch anti-cheat/banning system works. But i still use Modified Stinkyjoint running it through enigma protector and im not banned (YET) Works fine and no one ever says anything. Looks 100% clean.

----------


## thorkz

Detected, used 3 times with lowest settings possible and got banned today. 

DONT BUY THIS!!!!!

----------


## josh1477

> Detected, used 3 times with lowest settings possible and got banned today. 
> 
> DONT BUY THIS!!!!!




*Customer was rude and not helpful at all, he's the only customer to report a detection so i stated it probably was a manually ban but then he went further to say his friend got detected so i asked politely for him to provide his name, unfortunately he hasn't responded so i can't take the allegation seriously.*

----------


## vulnerater

Detected: discover or identify the presence or existence of.
Just cause ONE person got banned does not mean that the cheat is 'detected'. The only way a bot is detected is if everyone who bought and used the cheat got banned.
Most bans occur when people put up their settings too high and they get reported or when your stats go from 40% accuracy to 55% immediately.

----------


## EvidenceAA

> Detected: discover or identify the presence or existence of.
> Just cause ONE person got banned does not mean that the cheat is 'detected'. The only way a bot is detected is if everyone who bought and used the cheat got banned.
> Most bans occur when people put up their settings too high and they get reported or when your stats go from 40% accuracy to 55% immediately.


Exactly, most people are still not aware of the fact that the game's AntiCheat can detect the slightest change in the aiming-behaviour and therefor ban people when they want.

The times where you could blatantly hack are over.

----------


## blr69

so are they banning just based on sudden change in aiming behavior for anyone or only sudden change in aiming behavior of people that got reported multiple times?

----------


## brownricebowl

detected and banned on Tuesday. I used it mildly for the last week but haven't played for at least 10 days, got an email from Blizzard and banned

----------


## killorbekilled

> Exactly, most people are still not aware of the fact that the game's AntiCheat can detect the slightest change in the aiming-behaviour and therefor ban people when they want.
> 
> The times where you could blatantly hack are over.


Do you mean, like during game play if you snap to someone, even just once and its not a fast snap just a slow littler helper? Or do you mean aiming as in your stats going from shit to good?

----------


## talon_eye

i used 2.0 and got banned after 3 games wtf i thought u fix this

----------


## Xaim

> i used 2.0 and got banned after 3 games wtf i thought u fix this


There was no banwave happened as far as I know, you don't just get banned for playing 3 games with the aimbot.
Please pm me your PayPal email and screenshot of your purchase. Thanks.

----------


## 4s6k

> detected and banned on Tuesday. I used it mildly for the last week but haven't played for at least 10 days, got an email from Blizzard and banned


Bot is not detected, im using it and have been since January. For those who got hit was due to reports/server side detection (unusual aiming pattern). If the bot were to be detected then we would see a mass ban rate. Only around 10% over all banwaves got hit. 
Good luck and happy botting peeps!

----------


## huangster

DO NOT BUY THIS AIMBOT unless you are okay with getting banned every few months and having to buy a new account (aka wasting money). The "security" of this program is nothing, it already gets detected a few days after each update and you will be banned in the next wave easily.

----------


## huangster

> I think you're lying as I see plenty of vouchers and you just made your account so I'm buying it none the less.


rofl check the ban discussion thread. pages of people who got banned before the "update". aka hes going to take your money and then when every1 gets banned in a month or two release "3.0". Also i dont care if you buy it, just get ready to buy a new account every month or two as well  :Smile: .

BANS THREAD：Cry about your bans here 2: Electric Bogaloo

----------


## cabbageboy

Just because someone gets banned doesn't mean it's detected what so ever. If you're not stupid and know how to cheat then you probably won't be getting caught anytime soon. Considering the guy that said he got banned account was made in February it doesn't concern me what so ever as he probably was being stupid with it and got reported too many times.

----------


## huangster

> Just because someone gets banned doesn't mean it's detected what so ever. If you're not stupid and know how to cheat then you probably won't be getting caught anytime soon. Considering the guy that said he got banned account was made in February it doesn't concern me what so ever as he probably was being stupid with it and got reported too many times.


I hope you realize the creator of the bot admitted it got detected? Btw, ban wave was just a few days ago bro. The owner of the bot estimated a minimum of 20% of players got banned, JUST BASED ON PEOPLE ON DISCORD CRYING. AKA the actual ban rate is much higher (this happened just a few days ago, idk how your saying february)

All im trying to say is that the claim of "undetected" means you won't get banned in a day, but you will still get banned in a month or two come the next ban wave. so just expect to be buying a fresh account when that happens.

----------


## cabbageboy

Where does he admit this? I also have 3 extra free copies I got when I bought the game so I'm fine.

----------


## huangster

do you not read? Just in this thread he says the old version got detected and is not safe anymore. That is why we are on 2.0 now. And thats fine, grats you can last maybe 5 months aimbotting. But then ask yourself whats the point? You will get to a higher rank for a few months, then get banned 3 times and be sht again. All while wasting money. W/e done replying, wanted to get an alternative opinion out there. Up to whoever reads to judge for themselves.

----------


## cabbageboy

I'm around 2700 without cheating, I highly doubt I'll go through 4 accounts in 5 months mainly because I'm not retarded.

----------


## huangster

> I'm around 2700 without cheating, I highly doubt I'll go through 4 accounts in 5 months mainly because I'm not retarded.


best of luck, enjoy the bans lol.

----------


## cabbageboy

Are you just salty because you were an idiot with your cheats and got yourself banned haha?

----------


## huangster

> Are you just salty because you were an idiot with your cheats and got yourself banned haha?


? Just try it out man, i already proved all my points. It has been detected and is not safe beyond short-term use. That's all im trying to say, idk why you keep trying to argue with me.

----------


## Xaim

> I hope you realize the creator of the bot admitted it got detected? Btw, ban wave was just a few days ago bro. The owner of the bot estimated a minimum of 20% of players got banned, JUST BASED ON PEOPLE ON DISCORD CRYING. AKA the actual ban rate is much higher (this happened just a few days ago, idk how your saying february)
> 
> All im trying to say is that the claim of "undetected" means you won't get banned in a day, but you will still get banned in a month or two come the next ban wave. so just expect to be buying a fresh account when that happens.


First of all, this thread is not the place to talk about bans. Secondly, can you screenshot me admitting that the bot was detected, and minimum of 20% of players got banned? Funny you mentioned about Discord, I don't even have a Discord LMAO. Finally, please show me prove of you bough the aimbot from me, I need order ID, PayPal email, and screenshot of your PayPal transaction. I am so tired of these fake new accs flaming my service/product.

People can just create an acc in 5 sec, and start shit posting my thread.

----------


## huangster

> Fist of all, this thread is not the place to talk about bans. Secondly, can you screenshot me admitting that the bot was detected, and minimum of 20% of players got banned? Funny you mentioned about Discord, I don't even have a Discord LMAO. Finally, please show me prove of you bough the aimbot from me, I need order ID, PayPal email, and screenshot of your PayPal transaction. I am so tired of these fake new accs flaming my serice/product.
> 
> People can just create an acc in 5 sec, and start shit posting my thread.


You already post about version 1.0 being unsafe? oh the 20% thing was actually some other bot software that i misread (i think skbot) so i can take that back, but are you trying to say version before 2.0 did not get detected?

----------


## Xaim

> You already post about version 1.0 being unsafe? oh the 20% thing was actually some other bot software that i misread (i think skbot) so i can take that back, but are you trying to say version before 2.0 did not get detected?


There are plenty people who is still using 1.0 right now, and they are not banned. I worked on V2.0 for 1-2 month, not because of the most recent banwave. Like I said, please provide all the screenshots I asked in the dispute thread, and stop posting on my selling thread. Thanks.

----------


## cabbageboy

^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## pamanPMC

Welp, here we go again, embrace yourselves bois, wave coming!

----------


## The3RDdimension

Welp gg got banned using the Jewish AHK hack before it got marked as detected welp now to wait until i can afford the game again and never cheat on it again lost all my legendarys  :Frown:

----------


## KampfMuffin

> Welp gg got banned using the Jewish AHK hack before it got marked as detected welp now to wait until i can afford the game again and never cheat on it again lost all my legendarys


Don't. ****. With. Blizzard.
(if you can't afford smurfs)

----------


## The3RDdimension

> Don't. ****. With. Blizzard.
> (if you can't afford smurfs)


wish i researched more before using a hack oh well lol guess its time to try out Paladins until i can afford a new copy of the game lol

----------


## KampfMuffin

> wish i researched more before using a hack oh well lol guess its time to try out Paladins until i can afford a new copy of the game lol


haha. Dont use public cheats. They get you banned. And i got banned very often.
use some hacks like perfectaim or wallhax

----------


## The3RDdimension

> haha. Dont use public cheats. They get you banned. And i got banned very often.
> use some hacks like perfectaim or wallhax


i didn't expect this but Paladins is actually fun lmfao i can actually get by this

----------


## blr69

whats the last word on how ahk's are detected?

----------


## OverwatcherCHZ

> whats the last word on how ahk's are detected?


go sk bot he sell ban bot

----------


## EvidenceAA

> go sk bot he sell ban bot


I'm still not banned. you jelly, bro?

----------


## dashie

Skbot as been banned me from they site and also they discord for reported the true they bot were detected and it could be still detected for now on , they get mad because i reported them here, of course i have the right to report if you guys just wanna take money with a detected bot software, so today it kept asking if it was me reported him on here , so i finally told him yes , then boom look what he did to me he sent me a downloaded to crushed my windows 10 so i had to reboot from a usb back again all my files were gone and all i got is screenshot of this scammer skbot here , so i recommend many of you watch out with this bot detected and if you reported them they get mad they will banned you Attachment 52471
Attachment 52472
Attachment 52473
Attachment 52474
Attachment 52475

----------


## EvidenceAA

> Skbot as been banned me from they site and also they discord for reported the true they bot were detected and it could be still detected for now on , they get mad because i reported them here, of course i have the right to report if you guys just wanna take money with a detected bot software, so today it kept asking if it was me reported him on here , so i finally told him yes , then boom look what he did to me he sent me a downloaded to crushed my windows 10 so i had to reboot from a usb back again all my files were gone and all i got is screenshot of this scammer skbot here , so i recommend many of you watch out with this bot detected and if you reported them they get mad they will banned you Attachment 52471
> Attachment 52472
> Attachment 52473
> Attachment 52474
> Attachment 52475


You did a chargeback on SK-Bot and are really complaining that you got banned from the site and discord? I really hope you are joking.

People who do chargebacks are not eligible to use the bot anymore, even tho you still would've had time left. Seriously, do us all a favor and never buy any hacks ever again. You're just the typical kid I see at AA daily:

Think you can fullrage in a game like Overwatch -> get banned -> Do a chargeback -> Cry that you got no more access to it -> Try to sneak back in after a certain time

And your claims that SK somehow hacked your computer is just utter bullshit

TL;DR: #cantcurestupid

----------


## KampfMuffin

> You did a chargeback on SK-Bot and are really complaining that you got banned from the site and discord? I really hope you are joking.
> 
> People who do chargebacks are not eligible to use the bot anymore, even tho you still would've had time left. Seriously, do us all a favor and never buy any hacks ever again. You're just the typical kid I see at AA daily:
> 
> Think you can fullrage in a game like Overwatch -> get banned -> Do a chargeback -> Cry that you got no more access to it -> Try to sneak back in after a certain time
> 
> And your claims that SK somehow hacked your computer is just utter bullshit
> 
> TL;DR: #cantcurestupid


1st: No, the claims that he hacked his PC aren't stupid. But he needs to send in evidence here
2nd: The computer wasn't "hacked". I rather think that IF sk-bot sent an infected file, he crashed the MBR partition table. Please try to recover it with TestDisk, this tool helped me A LOT. If you need instructions how to use it, feel free to PM me.
3rd: He cannot chargeback so fast, because he bought that with his bank account, thus he has to contact Paypal or his Bank company, and that takes some time. 
4th: A ban from the server amd Discord is still not acceptable, even IF he charged back. Maybe remove the Premium rights, and thats all.

----------


## KampfMuffin

> I'm still not banned. you jelly, bro?


He doesn't need to be "jelly" even if you don't get banned. As we've seen in the past, Blizzard bans in waves, and he may used that bot in a other way than you did, plus their banning system seems kinda unstable atm.

----------


## EvidenceAA

> 1st: No, the claims that he hacked his PC aren't stupid. But he needs to send in evidence here
> 2nd: The computer wasn't "hacked". I rather think that IF sk-bot sent an infected file, he crashed the MBR partition table. Please try to recover it with TestDisk, this tool helped me A LOT. If you need instructions how to use it, feel free to PM me.
> 3rd: He cannot chargeback so fast, because he bought that with his bank account, thus he has to contact Paypal or his Bank company, and that takes some time. 
> 4th: A ban from the server amd Discord is still not acceptable, even IF he charged back. Maybe remove the Premium rights, and thats all.


To 1st: True, but accusing SK in the public OC thread AND his selling thread without any proof, nor evidence at all, is bashing in my eyes. Also after bashing SK in both threads the user "uncoolcharlie" (as seen on the screenshots here) is acting in support as if nothing happened at all (I won't go into detail here). That's shady AF if you ask me.
To 2nd: I'm pretty sure SK wouldn't ever do that, but ofc. it would be illegal in my eyes. This is smth. SK-Bot has to clarify. 

EDIT: SK has already clarified in his sell-thread that he hasn't done anything to harm dashie's computer.

To your 3rd point, that's simply not true. He already reported 2 weeks ago that he tries to get his 55$ back. 
Also, you can always chargeback fast. I've made a purchase in the past without an existing paypal account (guest) and did a chargeback. Paypal sent me back the money after 3 days.
Also, for example my bank has a response- and booking time of 1 workday. If you got a personal consultant (which is standard at least in Germany/USA for certain banks) you can even reduce that time to a few hours. 
I have even succesfully filed a chargeback with money sent by Friends & Family once. It all depends how you are talking with the people on Paypal.
To 4th. Of course it is acceptable. That's how all of the big hackproviders (AA, AJ, IWC, DC) handle it. And it's up to the owner how he proceeds with it.




> He doesn't need to be "jelly" even if you don't get banned. As we've seen in the past, Blizzard bans in waves, and he may used that bot in a other way than you did, plus their banning system seems kinda unstable atm.


The user "OverwatcherCHZ" (join-date 22nd April) is only trying to talk down SK Bot while trying to pull potential and existing customers away from SK to Xaim. He has never provided any proof that he has ever been a customer at SK.

That doesn't have to do anything with the existing waves but only with trying to damage someone elses business.

----------


## KampfMuffin

> To 1st: True, but accusing SK in the public OC thread AND his selling thread without any proof, nor evidence at all, is bashing in my eyes. Also after bashing SK in both threads the user "uncoolcharlie" (as seen on the screenshots here) is acting in support as if nothing happened at all (I won't go into detail here). That's shady AF if you ask me.
> To 2nd: I'm pretty sure SK wouldn't ever do that, but ofc. it would be illegal in my eyes. This is smth. SK-Bot has to clarify. 
> 
> EDIT: SK has already clarified in his sell-thread that he hasn't done anything to harm dashie's computer.
> 
> To your 3rd point, that's simply not true. He already reported 2 weeks ago that he tries to get his 55$ back. 
> Also, you can always chargeback fast. I've made a purchase in the past without an existing paypal account (guest) and did a chargeback. Paypal sent me back the money after 3 days.
> Also, for example my bank has a response- and booking time of 1 workday. If you got a personal consultant (which is standard at least in Germany/USA for certain banks) you can even reduce that time to a few hours. 
> I have even succesfully filed a chargeback with money sent by Friends & Family once. It all depends how you are talking with the people on Paypal.
> ...


I have to apologize. I did not know that the user reported, that he will chargeback a few weeks ago. 
But from my experience it still need a few weeks (even if I had a verified pp account).

But to ban somebody because he charged back is unacceptable I think (this is subjective).

----------


## blr69

asking again as my question got buried in the sk bot debate.
whats the last word on how ahk's are detected? 
is it based on reports? or are they checking for certain hooks / parameters (like a lot of ahk use a DLLcall mouse event, could they be banning based on that?)

----------


## EvidenceAA

> I have to apologize. I did not know that the user reported, that he will chargeback a few weeks ago. 
> But from my experience it still need a few weeks (even if I had a verified pp account).
> 
> But to ban somebody because he charged back is unacceptable I think (this is subjective).


All good, I just wanted to clarify some things. That's what discussion are for  :Smile: 




> asking again as my question got buried in the sk bot debate.
> whats the last word on how ahk's are detected? 
> is it based on reports? or are they checking for certain hooks / parameters (like a lot of ahk use a DLLcall mouse event, could they be banning based on that?)


Afaik AHK itself is detected while certain functions themselves are not. Like KampfMuffin said, the waves are unstable and atm noone seems to know for sure how they are handled. But it seems that most of the waves (at least the first two for sure) were rolled out due to reports

----------


## blr69

all right. thanks. followup question, are hacks written in other language (python for example) as easily detected if they are not public?

----------


## syscall78

Why people who bought the bot bot version, put it for free download on other forums, this act is stupid
i think is not only fault from sk owner

Capture - HostingPics.net - Hébergement d'images gratuit

----------


## KampfMuffin

> Why people who bought the bot bot version, put it for free download on other forums, this act is stupid
> i think is not only fault from sk owner
> 
> Capture - HostingPics.net - Hébergement d'images gratuit


I quote from his thread "Does it work on Win 7,8,10, Lunix, Ubuntu?"
And "Can I run it with a 64, 32 or 16 bit system?"

You are not serious, atleast I hope so Lol 
Does this person even know what the difference between Linux and Windows is? xD
Please Sk bot, send me your cheat that runs WITH OW on 32 or 16 bit systems. lelel

https://sk-bot.com/img/skbot.jpg

And even the bot "only" uses it for mouse input or some else shit, it's still AHK.

----------


## Xaim

> All good, I just wanted to clarify some things. That's what discussion are for 
> 
> 
> 
> Afaik AHK itself is detected while certain functions themselves are not. Like KampfMuffin said, the waves are unstable and atm noone seems to know for sure how they are handled. But it seems that most of the waves (at least the first two for sure) were rolled out due to reports


This is not true, the first two waves were NOT due to reports

----------


## blr69

if AHK is detected, compiled and obfuscated .exe are also detected right? or does it only apply for .ahk scripts?

----------


## canaadriane

Is SK Bot still safe to purchase? I saw their thread got removed from marketplace

----------


## syscall78

> Is SK Bot still safe to purchase? I saw their thread got removed from marketplace


i think is not verry safe

----------


## vic lorruso

when's next ban wave incoming ??

----------


## dowjones21k

GG, I got banned from using XAIM. I only used this hack nothing else. I've been playing on 2 accounts, 1 just pure QP and 1 competive, BOTH banned. 

It is DETECTED.... I thought it was "undetectable"....

----------


## maor05

get ban from this hack

i packed it with themida last version(paid one)
change process to dwm
and play safe get ban

----------


## FusionStream

Got Banned as well. Used it for about 4-5 comp games in a row , 2 days in a row and just got the email about 15 min ago.

----------


## kody415621

I have also been banned for using this. Very disappointing. Used it for a few days. Please do not say that this has been used for months without ban if people are getting banned within a few days of use.

----------


## syscall78

I use ow aimbot for 1 account, and dropbopx for other account and no ban for the moment.

----------


## Aeneas1992

Hey,
I got banned in one of the last banwaves (25. April iirc). I opened a ticket and they declined my request to get unbanned. Well now began the fun. I asked paypal to assist me with this. Yesterday I got the email that they successfuly refunded me the money. I suggest you do the same.
Can send proof if needed.
Also idk if it was me getting reported for my rage like gameplay or some code in my hack. If you got a list with things that are for sure detected I could take a look at it. Gonna release the hack soonish.

----------


## syscall78

> get ban from this hack
> 
> i packed it with themida last version(paid one)
> change process to dwm
> and play safe get ban
> Attachment 52977


name from hack?

----------


## Soldier7s

Just got banned from OW for using CF bot, not a big deal since i knew the risks just thought id let potential buyers know. I only used one hack on my account and it was this.

----------


## d7emyX

i am curious anyone got banned using Dvasystem in last two waves? :shh:

----------


## d7emyX

Yeah pls dva, (security then security then aiming) :shh:. im really tired of getting banned  :Mad:  I have tried a lot of bots and most of them are very good and some of them are good enough but at the end I will got banned 2 weeks at the most, even with legit settings. Now im just playing legit with my main but the problem is after trying all these juicy aiming and triggerbot I almost can't play legit lol  :Wink:  ( feelsbadman ). I think i should give yours a try after reading a lot of reviews in your site the only problem for me was the w7 requirement so I have to Dual Booting.

----------


## DvASystems

> i am curious anyone got banned using Dvasystem in last two waves? :shh:


Yes, there's always gonna be bans in the end. Not gonna lie about it. So cheat at your own risk.

----------


## blr69

Did the latest patch do something to stop external hacks from working?

----------


## heatblast

> just get ban
> 
> name hack serenity i use the source change strings functions create one little private i was play for 11 days no ban until today 
> Attachment 53327
> Attachment 53328
> make it x64 bit to make harder blizzard to reverse it
> 
> method that i use
> 
> ...


Isnt the serenity code detected? And with which program did you make all these changes to serenity? I'm really interested to adjust a code to make it a little private but i need a bot that is actually working and not aim shaky. Thanks

----------


## heatblast

> just get ban
> 
> name hack serenity i use the source change strings functions create one little private i was play for 11 days no ban until today 
> Attachment 53327
> Attachment 53328
> make it x64 bit to make harder blizzard to reverse it
> 
> method that i use
> 
> ...


so if this guy got banned with all these encrypted stuff going on you aren't protected in any way ?!

----------


## halfgriffith

> Yes, there's always gonna be bans in the end. Not gonna lie about it. So cheat at your own risk.



You had no problems calming for a looonngg time on your website that your cheat was the only one that didn't get detected during the wave that caught joint and soldier 82. 

Also didn't have a problem taking money from people then shutting down development randomly with a sob story about how you only made it for disabled players or some BS when it started to get detected. 

It's whatever though. You're just like every other cheat provider here so it's to be expected. 

Got banned using DVA systems a long awhile ago ( I wanna say 6ish months? ). Only used that. Got the "private" one as well. Can't say I'm surprised. 

Good luck everyone else.

----------


## DvASystems

Not sure what your point is?

----------


## DvASystems

> I see there's a lot of hacks here which some users report as 'definitely detected', while other users say 'not detected, you just got reported'. 
> 
> There seems to be a bit of confusion here. I had assumed that hacks marked as 'detected' would get you insta-banned by being detected by bnet, but again, people are giving conflicting answers about these ones too.


Read the OP



> When there's a banwave, do all cheats get hit?
> No. But depending on the way the software works there might be similarities in hooks, patterns and inputs which can cause bans globally.
> This happens a lot in CSGO and Arma games especially.

----------


## Constantes

> Banned 3 days ago with dropbox... sry for late post. I did find out though that Blizzard is some how able to see all the processes that your computer is running in tandem with Overwatch. and that they are some how able to watch previous games that the flagged account was banned for. it could be a live judgement call when playing or they somehow store a player highlight for later viewing. everything else is pretty vague though on how they specifically detect cheats the gm I talked to was open but still kept things vague. 
> 
> and so ends my overwatch career unless someone at blizz would un-ban everyone's account and give everyone a fresh start but that wont happen (in another universe Murphy law would be in effect and hopefully that me in that universe plays overwatch XD) 
> 
> I see this ban as a sign to move on. I'm out of college and still single with a crap job It's probably for the best. I only have 3 friends i actually play with and I'm sure my stress levels would go down without terrible players constantly throwing.




Did you talk to a Blizzard rep about it? What did they say?

----------


## syscall78

I use first version of dropbox for main account, i have never ban.
For the release i have change a part of the code
no obsfucation, no encrypt




> Banned 3 days ago with dropbox... sry for late post. I did find out though that Blizzard is some how able to see all the processes that your computer is running in tandem with Overwatch. and that they are some how able to watch previous games that the flagged account was banned for. it could be a live judgement call when playing or they somehow store a player highlight for later viewing. everything else is pretty vague though on how they specifically detect cheats the gm I talked to was open but still kept things vague. 
> 
> and so ends my overwatch career unless someone at blizz would un-ban everyone's account and give everyone a fresh start but that wont happen (in another universe Murphy law would be in effect and hopefully that me in that universe plays overwatch XD) 
> 
> I see this ban as a sign to move on. I'm out of college and still single with a crap job It's probably for the best. I only have 3 friends i actually play with and I'm sure my stress levels would go down without terrible players constantly throwing.

----------


## bob05

> I use first version of dropbox for main account, i have never ban.
> For the release i have change a part of the code
> no obsfucation, no encrypt


" you never get ban " feels right everyone here report dropbox is ban not only Functions Detected everything on this code detected 

i stop using hacks im rank 4229 legit aim i dont think need hack for this game anyway


syscall78 cut the crap dude you the only not get ban and everyone know its lie

----------


## syscall78

> " you never get ban " feels right everyone here report dropbox is ban not only Functions Detected everything on this code detected 
> 
> i stop using hacks im rank 4229 legit aim i dont think need hack for this game anyway
> 
> 
> syscall78 cut the crap dude you the only not get ban and everyone know its lie


Lol you play legit is a choice
But a cheater will not climb to 4500 without cheating
0 skill o still o aiming
And there are cheat software to be polished and polite forward
You are the first one to jump on this or that cheat software lul

----------


## QWERTD

lol cheating in shooters  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  so much fun

----------


## Raleiigh

> Let me suggest an alternative question - what is the easiest or most surefire way to GET banned? As opposed to avoiding a ban.
> 
> I have a spare account which isn't being used anymore - giving it away to someone would be one option, but actually I'd like to try and get it banned. It might even help shed some light on some of the more unknown aspects of how people get banned.
> 
> Would simply using something like Jewfire, or Stinkyjoints v9, or an older aimbot, be sufficient to get it banned? How long would it take? Do others need to report you or does bnet automatically detect the hacks? What's the easiest or most 'reliable' way to do it?
> 
> Lots of people say some hacks are fine, it's just because you got reported, blah blah blah. It seems like there is a very gray area about exactly HOW the bans happen that people don't understand.


can i have your acc instead?

----------


## Constantes

> can i have your acc instead?


Fair enough question. I'm sorry but no. I'd like to use it as a guinea pig.

----------


## canaadriane

> Fair enough question. I'm sorry but no. I'd like to use it as a guinea pig.


What about me? Could I have it? I can test it as a guinea pig insteaed

----------


## heatblast

when i cheat with ahk i always convert to .exe, change hash, file size, process name and icon. does that make me safe? i used a macro before 30 mins and in task manager the script was appearing exactly like one of my background processes which i managed to close before opening the script.

----------


## dowjones21k

Just got banned using XAIM 2.8 lifetime version. Used nothing else and been only using it for 2 weeks on a fresh account.

----------


## makeoverwatchgreatagain

I got both my accounts banned but not from using Xaim. There's probably a ban wave going on.

----------


## min324

Also got banned on a fresh account I had for about 2 seeks. Only used a private cheat I made myself (color based). Which makes me question how it got detected so fast. Used low settings and never raged. Guess I got too many player reports still.

----------


## chileanjew100

what happened to the two guys that said they got banned? any response from xaim? where's their posts? Is it still safe?

----------


## Xaim

It was from other hacks, not Xaim. Xaim is still undetected and dodged 3 waves in a row now.

----------


## chileanjew100

> It was from other hacks, not Xaim. Xaim is still undetected and dodged 3 waves in a row now.


He mentioned v2.8.0 lifetime, was that a lie?

----------


## Xaim

I checked the purchase history, he had basic from 2 months ago and only lifetime 6 days ago so definitely did not use lifetime for 2 weeks as claimed and almost certainly using different cheats during the time in between as well.

----------


## dowjones21k

> I checked the purchase history, he had basic from 2 months ago and only lifetime 6 days ago so definitely did not use lifetime for 2 weeks as claimed and almost certainly using different cheats during the time in between as well.


You're totally right, it's only been 6 days (now 7, purchased on June 9). That's even worse. I purchased a brand new account 6 days ago and used nothing but XAIM. I don't know why you're ignoring the fact that I got banned using xaim lifetime only. Where is the integrity of the cheat provider? Do you really think I would lie paying $220 (discount because I purchased 2 months before), and additional now $80 for two copies of over-watch? Either something in my specific build's code was in cross-fire of the other ban waves, or you send me a detected build, what ever the case may be, it is wrong to assume that I am lying AND used another cheat the customer has said he has not. I have nothing, but an XAIM subscription. It would be better if you spend the time maybe reversing my specific build and seeing what possibly could have went wrong instead of ignoring the fact that it wasn't the cheat at all. Who knows it could save you down the line, tomorrow, maybe next week of an entire user base ban because of something you didn't look into. Don't get me wrong I like the cheat, but stuff like this will push future customers away as well as existing ones. I got banned 6 days in, using xaim 2.8 lifetime only. I say it how it is.

----------


## Xaim

It is just hard to believe because if you are willing to lie about the time frame, who knows what else you are willing to lie about? And why then would it only be you? You can take a guess at how many users Xaim has from this thread. If you are being truthful, then email me the details (I will send you an email with what I need) and I will investigate it further. Anyway, I consider this matter closed and please keep in mind that this thread is NOT for support/reports and only reviews. Quickest way to get to me is with email.

----------


## dowjones21k

> It is just hard to believe because if you are willing to lie about the time frame, who knows what else you are willing to lie about? And why then would it only be you? You can take a guess at how many users Xaim has from this thread. If you are being truthful, then email me the details (I will send you an email with what I need) and I will investigate it further. Anyway, I consider this matter closed and please keep in mind that this thread is NOT for support/reports and only reviews. Quickest way to get to me is with email.


First of all, it is even better for you the fact that I said two weeks instead of one, because that just means I lasted longer with your cheat. Second of all, I was going with memory. I assumed and wanted to believe it was AT LEAST two weeks. I didn't look up when exactly I purchased. I was so frustrated and flabbergasted that I couldn't even survive two weeks without a ban.I guess I was incorrect about the timeline, you're totally right which is even more of a shame. I don't know if I'm just getting shafted by blizzard and the 1% of Xaim users that got banned, but a ban is a ban and I'm here to report it. I sent you all the details you asked for regarding the ban. Let me know. I'm here to cooperate as I believe this is a good cheat, but the support may need some further consideration if you're looking at this from a business perspective.

----------


## Heat93

Just redownload your Xaim every 2 days and youre fine.
No bans for months now, and got reported sometimes during raging

----------


## darkneill

Account Action: Account Closure - Overwatch Account
Offense: Unauthorized Cheat Programs ("hacks")

Recent activity on this account shows the use of an unauthorized cheat program, also known as a "hack", which harms the intended player experience.

got the email on 15june2017 , i use only overkill 2.1 AHK  :Big Grin:  .

----------


## Constantes

> Account Action: Account Closure - Overwatch Account
> Offense: Unauthorized Cheat Programs ("hacks")
> 
> Recent activity on this account shows the use of an unauthorized cheat program, also known as a "hack", which harms the intended player experience.
> 
> got the email on 15june2017 , i use only overkill 2.1 AHK  .


How long between first use and being banned, how much did you use it roughly, and do you think you got reported?

----------


## darkneill

> How long between first use and being banned, how much did you use it roughly, and do you think you got reported?


since the release of the overkill 2.0 ahk , using it in quick play only (every day) .

----------


## Constantes

So according to this thread's first post, the last banwave was 10th of June. Seriously have there been no banwaves since then? How would you even know?

----------


## Constantes

I'm wondering if Blizzard are even bothering to ban cheaters anymore. Apparently there hasn't been a banwave for 3 weeks, which is quite a long time if you look at the timings of the other banwaves in the OP.

----------


## DvASystems

> I'm wondering if Blizzard are even bothering to ban cheaters anymore. Apparently there hasn't been a banwave for 3 weeks, which is quite a long time if you look at the timings of the other banwaves in the OP.


They still do. Even if you try to use a patched one you'll still get nabbed.

----------


## KampfMuffin

> I'm wondering if Blizzard are even bothering to ban cheaters anymore. Apparently there hasn't been a banwave for 3 weeks, which is quite a long time if you look at the timings of the other banwaves in the OP.


My bots havent been banned yet. Seems they want to make a big banwave to show the world how stupid they are.

----------


## heatblast

I got banned recently. I used : Jires, strAIm, genji combo. All of them rehashed, changed icon and size, even terminated blizzards inbound and outbound rules for each of their apps in case something sends info. I suspect that after the patch everything i used was hooked so they got informed.

----------


## Constantes

> [CENTER]
> Ban ticker history:
> 16 June 2017 - Banwave


How do you know there was a banwave then?

----------


## bart1212

> How do you know there was a banwave then?


The most recent ban is at the top
Ban ticker: Last ban - 28 June

Or you can use this thread https://kr.battle.net/forums/ko/over...pic/4564366133
Usually when there is a banwave they post something like "account review process complete" or something like that and the ban list is usually 500+ and on June 28 there was like 700 listed banned there.

----------


## Constantes

> The most recent ban is at the top
> Ban ticker: Last ban - 28 June
> 
> Or you can use this thread https://kr.battle.net/forums/ko/over...pic/4564366133
> Usually when there is a banwave they post something like "account review process complete" or something like that and the ban list is usually 500+ and on June 28 there was like 700 listed banned there.



OK so there's a few things that are vague and/or don't make sense here.

Firstly, in the OP there is a list of banwaves as well as a 'last ban' date. As far as I understand, these two dates are separate/different things. The 'last ban' date of 28 June doesn't appear in the list of banwaves underneath - that still says 16th June. So these are two separate things as far as I can tell. Maybe d.va can clarify this for us please?

Secondly, that thread is from the Korean forums. Does that apply to global/NA region as well? If so, how do you know? If so, where is the corresponding English version?

----------


## DvASystems

> OK so there's a few things that are vague and/or don't make sense here.
> 
> Firstly, in the OP there is a list of banwaves as well as a 'last ban' date. As far as I understand, these two dates are separate/different things. The 'last ban' date of 28 June doesn't appear in the list of banwaves underneath - that still says 16th June. So these are two separate things as far as I can tell. Maybe d.va can clarify this for us please?
> 
> Secondly, that thread is from the Korean forums. Does that apply to global/NA region as well? If so, how do you know? If so, where is the corresponding English version?


 I assure you, Constantes. We have top men working on it right now.

----------


## Constantes

> I assure you, Constantes. We have top men working on it right now.



I have no doubts!

Just as an aside, I can say from personal experience that I have tested: Overjoint v9, Overjoint current version, Jewish AHK, w-bot, Jires, and overkill, I've tested these on my account in training ground (and for a few minutes in quickplay) over the past couple of weeks, and I have not been banned. All of them worked, though of course they stopped working properly since the Horizon update. So really I'm wondering if they even do banwaves anymore since that update - or if they are content with people not being able to use them.

----------


## DvASystems

> I have no doubts!
> 
> Just as an aside, I can say from personal experience that I have tested: Overjoint v9, Overjoint current version, Jewish AHK, w-bot, Jires, and overkill, I've tested these on my account in training ground (and for a few minutes in quickplay) over the past couple of weeks, and I have not been banned. All of them worked, though of course they stopped working properly since the Horizon update. So really I'm wondering if they even do banwaves anymore since that update - or if they are content with people not being able to use them.


I already answered it here:
Cry about your bans here v3.0

----------


## Constantes

[QUOTE=DvASystems;3751599]I already answered it here:
[URL="http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/fps/overwatch

Yes you're right, you did answer it for me. I was just wondering, cause like I said, my account hasn't been banned yet despite using a variety of aimbots over the past couple of weeks (even if they only worked for a few minutes). I was wondering if, since there are basically no more properly functioning cheats(?), maybe they decided it was simply easier to implement the screenblocking than ban everyone.

OR, maybe the OP is accurate and there indeed hasn't been a banwave since 16th July, and there's one coming soon where me and a bunch of others will get banned. Hmmmmm.

----------


## RhaegarTarg

Can you stay undetected from banwaves if you redownload the bot every week and not use rage hacking?

----------


## heatblast

Dont be fooled mate, i was thinking that i was undetected with all th security measures i have been taking and only after 3 months i got caught. (note that i never raged, i used only aim-assisting features and for about 1 hr per day)

----------


## Constantes

> Dont be fooled mate, i was thinking that i was undetected with all th security measures i have been taking and only after 3 months i got caught. (note that i never raged, i used only aim-assisting features and for about 1 hr per day)


This is quite interesting. It took you THREE MONTHS to get banned? Do you think you ever got reported? That's a bloody long time to get banned.

----------


## RhaegarTarg

> Dont be fooled mate, i was thinking that i was undetected with all th security measures i have been taking and only after 3 months i got caught. (note that i never raged, i used only aim-assisting features and for about 1 hr per day)


What hack were you using?

----------


## Constantes

So apparently there hasn't been a banwave in over a month.

Either this is or true, or Blizzard/Battlenet can't auto-detect hacks - I've used about half a dozen different AHKs on my account over the past month and I'm not banned (of course, they only worked for about 1 minute before stopping due to the recent patch)

----------


## blr69

maybe they'll do a delayed banwave and ban all flagged accounts at once

----------


## Constantes

> maybe they'll do a delayed banwave and ban all flagged accounts at once


I guess that's not impossible, but there have been a couple of people here (specifically 'Vanistuff') who have said they've been banned within a couple of weeks, recently. 

@dvasystems you sure there hasn't been a banwave recently?

----------


## DvASystems

> I guess that's not impossible, but there have been a couple of people here (specifically 'Vanistuff') who have said they've been banned within a couple of weeks, recently. 
> 
> @dvasystems you sure there hasn't been a banwave recently?


Their anti-cheat method weren't efficient pre-patch. However with the new anti-cheat knocking out 99% of the cheats they don't have to waste resources and time trying to get 5% banned of the 1% left.
They knocked out pixelbots and memory bots in one go.
With Overwatch population drastically dropping these past months, so does the amount of cheaters.
Better to relocate the resources on banning WoW botters/boosters/wintraders as it's easier and will net you more money.
If I ran the security team I would just do that. 

They honestly did a good job. 
From what I remember the new Anti-cheat team addition was hired back in Fall of 2016 and within 6 months had cleared out cheating.

----------


## makeoverwatchgreatagain

RIP the dream...

----------


## wosuriv

Is it safe to say that the show is over now?

Got banned for using Xaim a few months ago but have been looking to get back into things and try SK

----------


## Zappyink

Did you update it if you don't they will detect it.

----------


## Pussyshackers

You know what, you all are weak noobs. 

Only stupid noob kids use hack, and retards. No ones, no life, loosers. You are loosers, all of you loose life...

You even don't know blizzard watch this site, and know everything about hackers.

Remeber that you are nothing, just dumb hacker who can't play normal.

----------


## evolve44

> You know what, you all are weak noobs. 
> 
> Only stupid noob kids use hack, and retards. No ones, no life, loosers. You are loosers, all of you loose life...
> 
> You even don't know blizzard watch this site, and know everything about hackers.
> 
> Remeber that you are nothing, just dumb hacker who can't play normal.


You are really tilted if blizzard knows about the sites who cares unless they get the cheat codes from a hack they can't get the site down and these hack sites are not that dumb.

----------


## evolve44

> Did you update it if you don't they will detect it.


Xaim works perfectly for me just wait 1/2 days after the update so the admin can update it.

----------


## KampfMuffin

> You know what, you all are weak noobs. 
> 
> Only stupid noob kids use hack, and retards. No ones, no life, loosers. You are loosers, all of you loose life...
> 
> You even don't know blizzard watch this site, and know everything about hackers.
> 
> Remeber that you are nothing, just dumb hacker who can't play normal.


--A looser thinking we would care, writing into the ban section on OC.

----------


## n0bot

Banned using Sharpeye after the mercy skin patch today.

----------


## Insteyna

Ban SharpEye

----------

